# Calderdale Mountain Bike Marathon



## steveoo (17 Sep 2012)

Got my entry form through today.
Anyone got any previous experience of this in particular which tyre choice.
cheers


----------



## Cubist (17 Sep 2012)

That part of Calderdale is blessed with more rocky and loose stuff than outright mud. There will be some mud, but your tyres will need to grip rocky sandy singletrack as well as wet cobbles et al.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Sep 2012)

nobby nics. I know of nothing they can't cope with off road as yet.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2012)

I don't trust any tyres on wet cobbles!

I just found an old cycling jacket buried in the back of a cupboard. It was a cheapo ALDI special which I wore once and ripped when I crashed on a descent on wet cobbles.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2012)

Run tubeless and with low pressure seems to work for me.


----------



## steveoo (20 Sep 2012)

Been talking to a couple of lads who are doing it again,the advice is nobblies but dont go oversize.


----------



## cubby (23 Sep 2012)

Ive done it for the last 3 year and always managed with no problems on Maxxis High Rollers ....


----------



## steveoo (27 Sep 2012)

Just over a week to go now turns out a couple of lads i know are also doing this ride and i have a mate who just lives round the corner from the start point,he's promised me a feed at the finish if i do the full course in a respectable time.


----------



## cubby (1 Oct 2012)

So what are you calling a respectable time Steveoo ? best ive done it in is 3hr 19mins which i was happy with  But then some do it in just over 2 hours ....  Ive a long way to go before that ... lol


----------



## sportsunday (9 Oct 2012)

http://www.cmbm.org.uk/index.html This Sunday!!!!


----------



## steveoo (9 Oct 2012)

All ready for the off this Sunday i,ve set a time of 3.5 hours,everyone says this is a good average time so i'll play safe.
Have changed my towpath tyres for something with a bit more grip.


----------



## cubby (13 Oct 2012)

Well weathers looking ok for tomorrow .... But its going to be a tad boggy up on them moors ...

Good luck to all taking part


----------



## steveoo (14 Oct 2012)

Completed the ride today,came in under 4 hours dont know exact time yet.excellent mornings ride i have to say it was very dodgy in one or two places,only came off once  went down the hillside desending midgley moor (many others followed suit some looked quite painfull) but at least those near by always stopped to lend an hand.Shattered at the end of it but well enjoyed it .Have to start looking at what other rides are in  the area.


----------



## Cubist (14 Oct 2012)

steveoo said:


> Completed the ride today,came in under 4 hours dont know exact time yet.excellent mornings ride i have to say it was very dodgy in one or two places,only came off once  went down the hillside desending midgley moor (many others followed suit some looked quite painfull) but at least those near by always stopped to lend an hand.Shattered at the end of it but well enjoyed it .Have to start looking at what other rides are in  the area.


Good effort. Calderdale and surrounding is Bridleway heaven. Cubby and I know a few between us, and in fact last time we bumped into each other it was on two separate group rides that converged somewhere above Ploughcroft 

If you fancy a sedate pootle over a few give me a shout.


----------



## cubby (14 Oct 2012)

Great ride this morning, as Steveoo says Midgley Moor was a tad tricky in place, but managed to stay on the bike the whole way round .... Was well happy with my time of 3hr 9mins, that ten minutes up on my previous best ... 

Suprised you didn't give it a shot Cubist ?

And yeah Steveoo, as Cubist says there's loads of great riding around Calderdale, just give either of us a shout if you fancy getting out some time ....  We also run a little group on facebook called Mountain Bike Shenanigans that has 3 rides a week .....

Cheers


----------



## Cubist (14 Oct 2012)

I coach a rugby team so Sundays are out during the season I'm afraid. I could do with an excuse to ride midweek, I'll look atvtbe Facebook thing.


----------



## steveoo (15 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the invites lads,due to work commitments i can never really plan when i go off on a run its nearly always last minute but if i'm ever over that way i'll give you the nod and if you're out we can meet up


----------



## steveoo (15 Oct 2012)

This poor guy went over just in front of me,he was alright though,saw quite a few go like thiswithout sounding cruel it was quite funny sometimes,one minute you,re pushing it and the next thing bike and rider go there separate ways


----------



## steveoo (15 Oct 2012)

Times just come in 3.59,not as good as i had hoped but at least i have set a benchmark


----------



## sportsunday (18 Oct 2012)

steveoo said:


> Times just come in 3.59,not as good as i had hoped but at least i have set a benchmark


Considering the quagmire on the top and then the madness coming off Midgley Moor you did very well.
Pics at www.sportsunday.co.uk


----------



## steveoo (18 Oct 2012)

Already downloaded my pics from the website, framed and on the wall.


----------

